# Has anyone ever purchased from...



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

hilltopzombieshop off of ebay? Here's the link to his page: http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Leapi...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200

I've wanted to get into pneumatics for a while now until the other day when I came across one of his. I just wanted to know if anyone who purchased from him could tell me how durable his products are. If you look at the video after the mechanism goes to its full extension it wobbles around a litle bit which got me worried. And for anyone who hasn't purchased from him, what do you think? Is it worth the $115 or not?

keep in mind that I am technologically challenged which is why I'm trying to avoid building my first one anyway.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

looks as though the frame may be made from pvc from the vid


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

IMO, junk, waste of money. You can build better for your money. If you have a pair of pliers, hacksaw, drill or drill press, and a home depot close by, you can build something ALOT better and durable. I can get you some dimensions on how to make a 4 bar out of 1x1 steel that doesnt require any welding. Make your own pop up, youll definelty save money in the long run, trust me.. I'll be glad to help you out with whatever you need, just ask


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought the "sit and reach" and a matt switch from them years ago, and not to talk bad about them, but I agree with DarkShadows, build it yourself. Once I recieved them, I was bummed about how much I had spent, and how simple the builds were. This stuff could be made by a total novice. 2X4's, a few brackets, some nails, and a cylinder, literally that easy.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

how about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Haunted-hallowe...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks alot better but then those welds on the other hand dont look like theyd hold up to good... I could whip you up something out of 1x1 steel.. Let me know.. You really get what you pay for. ****, I think im going to start selling mechs on ebay now lol


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

DarkShadows said:


> that looks alot better but then those welds on the other hand dont look like theyd hold up to good... I could whip you up something out of 1x1 steel.. Let me know.. You really get what you pay for. ****, I think im going to start selling mechs on ebay now lol


 LOL, hey, if ya start building them, let me know, I'll buy! :voorhees:


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I concur...I bought stuff from "Hilltop" about 5 yrs ago...fortunately I got it really cheep compared to what he is charging now...2x4's, door closer, rope....wouldnt have been bad for $20...and it DID work...but really was home-made style and not worth what I paid...to see what they charge now I cant imagine the reaction of the customer once they see what they get...RIP OFF


----------

